# 08 Brute 750 Wiring Schematic???



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

ok so i had a DG5 Module installed a long time ago and like a dope i didn't leave much wire to tie back into at the plug. well it was ok until the other day i was messing with my MSD and the Yellow/Red Strip and the Black/Yellow strip have broken off and are loose. ok the bike still runs, the speedo and the 4x4 work so what do these wires go to and how do i fix this besides a new harness?

Thanks in advance


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Sending you a PM sir.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks. I didn't see a wiring diagram in the manual


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

anyone have any idea what the wires go to or come from? I'm thinking they might be a hot or a ground? but are they leaving the CDI or coming to the CDI? just wanting to know if i should start looking a wiring harness or if i can run it the way it is


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the black/yellow is a ground , the only yellow/red i could find goes to the fuelpump relay


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the yellow/red comes from the kill switch on left handle and also goes to the coils /fuelpump relay. it seems to be the hot leg to both


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^^^Thanks!!! hmm i wonder if it will hurt to run it with them loose or broken off? before they broke off i would occasionally get the FI light on the dash and it wouldn't start so that must have been the fuel pump wire. now that is broke all the way off it runs so I'm not sure

i should probably start looking for a harness so i can fix it right lol


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yea i wouldn't think it would even start with the y/r wire broke


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Im sorry I looked at the wrong wire the wires that are broken at the cdi plug are the pink and the black with yellow stripe. Pink is the speed sensor right? Speedo and 4x4 are working so should I just ground the black/yellow wire and leave the pink capped off?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Does the pink wire speed sensor I think advance the timing after 10mph or anything?


----------

